

Apple 'iPad Mini' is planned, Samsung official tells Korea Times - rickdale
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-samsung-official-tells-korea-times-that-apple-ipad-mini-is-coming-20120314,0,1859484.story

======
frankus
Building an iPad with the same pixel density of the iPhone results in a screen
just under 8 inches diagonally. For the most part tap targets on the iPad are
the same number of pixels as on the iPhone, so it sounds plausible.

------
cft
I would rather have an iPhone Max , with a bigger screen. They should just
make iPhones in three different sizes, like shoes (otherwise identical).

